# Sick Plant Need Help!



## stash (May 15, 2006)

i dont know where you guys live but in Northern Connecticut we haven't seen sun for over 2 weeks. its been the worst period of weather with cloudy skies and huge amounts of rain since the 30's (heard it over the radio this morning). anways, my weed i am growing on the windowcell (waiting for my HPS to be shipped to me so i can move the plant to the closet) was doing great and is just under 4 weeks old but it hasnt grown any leaves and only height since the bad weather. I haven't been able to water it because the soil has been damp for some time now due to lack of light. The 2 bottom pedals(?) that flap down on the bottom of the plant are yellow and withering away. some of the leaves are brown at the tips and one leave has a small piece taken out of it on the side. is it downhill from here or can it heal when my HPS comes in(2 to 3 more days). will it die soon if it doesnt get light? i dont have a digi cam but it's about 6inches tall with 2 nodes and 10 leaves. (i have waited over a week and 1/2 for the light and its still not here) THANKS FOR READING


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 15, 2006)

It doesn't matter that it's been rainy, marijuana won't grow very much in a window sill.
Imo you should just ditch the plants you have now, they're beyond saving.
Wait until you get your HPS and grow them healthily from the get-go.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 15, 2006)

Usually a bad start will lead to slow growth and weak flowering in the long run.


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2006)

It doesn't sound like a "lighting issue" to me. Give us some info on your soil, nutes, ect. You already have a month invested, if the light shows up in thenext couple of days, we might save them
  I have a friend that _insists_ on starting his OD crop in the windowsill. Been doin' it for twenty years, and he ain't changin' now.


----------



## stash (May 15, 2006)

i dont know exactly what is in the soil. its from my home garden. its a mixture of perlite, cow maneur and few other things i dont know of. no nutes or special released food or any of that. I have miracle grow but i was afraid to mix it with my current soil when transplanting. Before the bad weather it was doing great, BRIGHT green leaves and stem and noticably growing everyday. the lack of light completely stopped its growth. i just tracked my HPS light order, it should arrive tomorrow. what do u guys think? thanks for feedback


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*Well at this point the only thing you can do is hope and pray they dont die before you get your light. The only thing i can tell ya is put them under your light when ya get it. If they live your happy and if they die you start more. Good luck stash.*


----------



## stash (May 16, 2006)

thanks for the feedback. i got my light in today and just assembled it. its 2ft from the plants but there is only one problem. the reflector has two sides. a unpolished looking blue side and a very polished aluminum side. the blue side is shaped inward like an obtuse upside down U. and the aluminum side is on the other side of this. (did not come pre assembled) does anyone know what is going on? shouldnt it be opposite?


----------

